# When building your own enclosures what vents do you use?



## Dallas22044 (Jan 29, 2022)

Ive been thinking of building my own enclosure for my woma but i cant find any decent vents to use. The only ones i can manage to find are ones that connnect to pipes.


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 29, 2022)

Where did you look????









Vents – Virides


<p><span style="font-size: 18px;">While you are welcome to process your order here, it is highly recommended to use our main site at </span><a href="http://www.virides.com.au" target="_blank"><span style="font-size: 20px;"></span></a><a href="http://www.virides.com.au"><span style="font-size...




www.virides.com.au













Reptile Air Vents


Rectangle air vents for reptile enclosures. These are the most common air vents used in the back of most reptile cages. They are 300mm long and 80 mm high. Good ventilation is very important in reptile enclosures.




www.amazingamazon.com.au













Round Plastic Air Vents


Round plastic air vents for sale for reptile enclosures. These air vents are the standard ones found on the front of most reptile enclosures. They are 40mm in Diameter.




www.amazingamazon.com.au













Stainless Steel Vivarium Reptile Air Vents Wardrobe Cabinet Mesh Air Vents Cover | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Stainless Steel Vivarium Reptile Air Vents Wardrobe Cabinet Mesh Air Vents Cover at the best online prices at eBay!



www.ebay.com.au


----------



## Harpo (Jan 29, 2022)

I second Virides Vents.

Or type vent into the Bunnings search bar, you'll find cheaper options galore.

bunnings example

another


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 29, 2022)

there are many types of vents available, steel vents ,plastic vents or even better to my mind wooden vents at bunnings


----------



## Dallas22044 (Jan 29, 2022)

Herpetology said:


> Where did you look????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh wow those look great


----------



## Sugar (Apr 4, 2022)

I’ve seen people use those stainless steel things you put in the plug hole in your kitchen sink to stop the food scraps going down the drain. Get two for each vent one for the inside and one for the outside and just silicone them in.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 6, 2022)

Or get stainless steel security fly screens made to what ever size, some of little ones are more like breather holes rather than ventilation, bit pricey but perfect


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 6, 2022)

SteveB said:


> Or get stainless steel security fly screens made to what ever size, some of little ones are more like breather holes rather than ventilation, bit pricey but perfectView attachment 333127


Will this not cause a massive draft? Do you need that much ventilation? 
I use wardrobe vents (supposed to keep you r clothes from smelling) 2 on the back


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 6, 2022)

SteveB said:


> Or get stainless steel security fly screens made to what ever size, some of little ones are more like breather holes rather than ventilation, bit pricey but perfectView attachment 333127


those vents look pretty much oversize, how does it retain heat ?


----------



## SteveB (Apr 7, 2022)

dragonlover1 said:


> those vents look pretty much oversize, how does it retain heat ?


The top is solid and putting a ceramic globe with cage on left and heat rises so the top area will retain heat, putting shelf up high on left side and another below globe on right, it will be inside where there's no breeze or wind. With solid top and high shelf will actually trap heat. In summer heat globe won't be on as my diamond is happy as in summers ambient temps and humidity is fine as I live in Brisbane 





dragonlover1 said:


> those vents look pretty much oversize, how does it retain heat ?





SteveB said:


> The top is solid and putting a ceramic globe with cage on left and heat rises so the top area will retain heat, putting shelf up high on left side and another below globe on right, it will be inside where there's no breeze or wind. With solid top and high shelf will actually trap heat. In summer heat globe won't be on as my diamond is happy as in summers ambient temps and humidity is fine as I live in Brisbane


Bugger, got my lefts and rights mixed up, globe is on left and high shelf on right and shelf below globe on left



Herpetology said:


> Will this not cause a massive draft? Do you need that much ventilation?
> I use wardrobe vents (supposed to keep you r clothes from smelling) 2 on the back


It will be indoors where there is no wind or slight breeze even and went big as diamonds don't need same temps as Darwin or jungles and live in Brisbane. If had different python or lived in different area would of went smaller. Also heat rises so the whole area above glass is gunna be warm as.


----------



## Africa RD (May 6, 2022)

SteveB said:


> Or get stainless steel security fly screens made to what ever size, some of little ones are more like breather holes rather than ventilation, bit pricey but perfectView attachment 333127


WoW!


----------

